# Tinkerbell's Evil Twin



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

This year I'm going to be "Tinkerbell's Evil Twin". Lime green outfit, lime green and black spikey wig, goth boots...... the problem is the wings. I bought a pretty large pair of "fairy" wings, but they are NOT what I want my evil twin to be wearing. These are black but very cutesy (see-thru, glittery). I want to make them more "evil", more scary. I was thinking of covering them with black fabric and then sew (or glue) on some shredded pieces (of black fabric? some lime green in there??)

I'm at a loss with what to do with these wings! HELP!!!!

TMama


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Any chance you had a picture of the wings? If I saw them I can see if I have any ideas on "eviling" them up. 

Nice idea btw, looking forward to seeing the finished costume.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

craft stores have packages of black feathers...quite large actually and you could ad them... or maybe a wash of black/grey paints? or spatter effect black paint? they show torn black wings on fallen angels online... id image search google for evil fairy and fallen angel etc... to see what their wings look like for inspiration!!!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Check out Jeffrey Thomas' take on Disney Princesses for some ideas. He hasn't done a Tinker Bell (yet), but his stuff is pretty cool.

http://jeftoonportfolio.blogspot.com/2009/02/twisted-princess.html

Also, try Googling "twisted fairies". I found a nunber of good pics on the DeviantArt site.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Unhappily ever after has a tinkerbell from hell costume, the wings have a shredded look


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

As I'm cyber-challenged , this is the best I can do to share my "wings" picture. Hope this works...

http://www.buycostumes.com/Black-Butterfly-Wings/32543/ProductDetail.aspx

And it will take some time after Halloween for me to figure out how to put pictures here of me!

I'll start googling...

TMama


----------

